# Newbie looking for advice



## muzzyahoy (Nov 19, 2016)

IF you're thinking that you'll be into this sport for the long haul, investing in more intermediate gear is a better bet. They do say the difference between a newb and an instructor is about 4 days!! Lol.
Sportchek, especially for women, is a great place to pick up cheap, intermediate gear. They have great gear for starting out, and if you keep your eyes open they have deals on all the time, and have lots of stuff in store that you won't see advertised. Don't skimp on boots though, they'll last you 3-5 years, especially if you're not putting too many days on them, or your not hard on equipment.

Have fun, get lessons to increase your learning curve, it's worth the investment.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

@timmytard ... he could set you up 
btw what are stats and where


----------



## cupcake (Feb 14, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> @timmytard ... he could set you up
> btw what are stats and where


Style: Beginner
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 130 lbs
Boot size: Women's US 8

I'll be at ski resorts here in BC (Grouse, Whistler) in your average marked areas, no freeriding or fancy anything at this point lol.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cupcake said:


> Style: Beginner
> Height: 5'5"
> Weight: 130 lbs
> Boot size: Women's US 8
> ...




Cupcake, I got you covered.
Head to toe, I'll set you up with everything you need.

Plus, we are in the same general area.
So you don't have to have anything shipped to you.
You can try everything on.

You can even trade in any board you buy from me, for a different one if you want.

Can even try a whole bunch before buying one.
Doesn't bother me, as long as you don't break it.
That wouldn't ever happen so, we're all good.

I'm looking at a pair of size 7.5 Burton Mint boots as I'm writing this. That's probably the one for you right there?

Haha I haven't even taken all the gear out if my car from coming back from Whistler the other day.

It's got all girls gear in it, from that trip.
Hmm should I just leave it in there and meet you up at cypress? Lol

Anyway, yeah, I got everything you need.
For prolly cheaper than you'll find anywhere else.
And the knowledge to give you the appropriate gear.

Hopefully I'm gonna be going up to cypress today.
Hit me up if you wanna come?

I'll leave a full set up in my car for you, if you decide you wanna come up.

I'll have everything you need for you.
Just bring yourself & we're all good.
I'll pm you my number, cause I don't think you can pm yet?


TT


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Cupcake, I got you covered.
> Head to toe, I'll set you up with everything you need.
> 
> Plus, we are in the same general area.
> ...


Awesome way to pick up ladies bro. :rofl3: TT: "Come into the back of my creeper van. It's full of ladies snowboard gear. Muhahahaha." Cupcake: "Oh great! Thanks Tard."












But seriously, great job helping this lady out. You are a good man! :thumbsup::


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Airwalk. Lol. Do not buy that board. I was in a board shop this last weekend and I saw one. The guy running the shop was nice and fixed it for the guy, but we were joking about how old and out of touch w/ technology it is....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL! timmytard saw 23, 5'5", 130 and was all like


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> LOL! timmytard saw 23, 5'5", 130 and was all like


Shoutout to wrathfuldeity with the wingman assist getting the stats.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Awesome way to pick up ladies bro. :rofl3: TT: "Come into the back of my creeper van. It's full of ladies snowboard gear. Muhahahaha." Cupcake: "Oh great! Thanks Tard."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut...did somebody say creeper

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...29841-creepy-basement-vid-needs-stickied.html
@chomps bringing your passport? we'd be do'n some BC creep'n @timmytard being our tour guide :hairy:.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha you guys are horrible.

I just spent a week in Whistler with to chic's.

Holy shit am I ever a gentleman.:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

I am just wondering where TT got the car full of women's snowboarding gear, by the way he makes it sound he robbed a ski shop and only took women's gear... reminds me of this creepy guy I ran into in a White Castle parking lot back in the college days trying to sell women's perfume I didn't buy any but if it was snowboarding gear I would of had to re-consider


----------

